
Rebase on the World: personal shell choice - ingve
https://blog.jessitron.com/2019/11/27/rebase-on-the-world-personal-shell-choice/
======
sandreas
Thank you for this great article. Although I doubt myself switching to
Powershell in the next days, it was really a thing i wanted to try.

Especially the stated structured data instead of piping strings around is a
very interesting concept.

But there are a few things that keep me from spending time in learning it:

    
    
      - Syntax is UpperCamelCase, which might be ok but feels strange to me
      - Commands are not familiar and it takes a lot of time to "rebase" (who has the time...?)
      - MS tried a few times to improve shell access and on windows the terminal/shell combination still feels strange to me
    

But: Thanks for a good read

